# Canon Pixma MP-160 Printer Installation on FreeBSD 12.1



## judd (Jul 24, 2020)

As a first step install the CUPS package, in my case through pkg and not by port. In addition to all these packages:

```
# pkg install cups cups-filters cups-pdf gsfonts foomatic-db-engine foomatic-db gutenprint system-config-printer
```

Then in the /etc/devfs.rules file paste the following commands:

```
[system=10]
add path 'unlpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'ulpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'lpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'usb/0.3.0' mode 0660 group cups
```

Also in /etc/rc.conf:

```
cupsd_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="system"
```

Restart

Then go to the printing setup gui, in my case Mate desktop, go to System → Administration → Print Settings
Everything that follows in the gui is really intuitive.


----------

